# What other woodworking sites do recommend for tool discussions/recommendations?



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting back into the hobby after being gone for awhile so I am interested in tool discussions and recommendations.

What other woodworking sites do you recommend for this type of info?

Thanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I have a couple, 
http://www.timetestedtools.com/
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/25390
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/

And to be clear, there is no such thing as "to many tools"!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No such thing as too many clamps…...no such thing as too much lumber…..no such thing as too big of a shop…...I always say…..If you're gonna have something, have a big one….....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

http://paulsellers.com/woodworking-blog/paul-sellers-blog/

great links here everyday:
http://unpluggedshop.com/

http://woodgears.ca/


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the leads…any more?


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

4 replies…and 623 views…LOL…kind of a tight lipped crowd ;<)

Thanks again to those who shared.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Your first/second thread is to complain about not enough replies and what other sites should I go to, and then wonder why no one replies. Do some searches on here there is a million threads on tools.

Bill


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Google is your friend. I watched to see what others might say, hope that's okay with you. Bill is right, too.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Uh, this one.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

Recommending one to use Goggle is like saying everyone likes vanilla ice cream….neither tells you much.

Different forums play to different topics and there are bad ones and good ones..and even that changes.

Interesting how so many users looked at the discussion hoping to find a new site themselves.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

'Use google' tells much, refusal to use it tells much more.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://thepatriotwoodworker.com/


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

In the 4 years I've been on LJ's there have been literally thousands of "what __ should I buy" discussions based on real user experience. If you want it all in a nice neat package, buy FWW mag's annual tool review, otherwise spend some time searching and reading on this site, there is more info than you could read in a lifetime.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

The Router Forum.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I can not believe the posters response to suggest using Google. I just tried doing that to see what it would bring up as results. It is quite an impressive list. Calling it plain vanilla and dinging forum members for not responding to your complaints. This is not going to help you get responses to your questions…...try being more friendly…....


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> I can not believe the posters response to suggest using Google. I just tried doing that to see what it would bring up as results. It is quite an impressive list. Calling it plain vanilla and dinging forum members for not responding to your complaints. This is not going to help you get responses to your questions…...try being more friendly…....
> 
> - Redoak49


Ironically, I find the old LJ members' comments to the OP are pretty darn unfriendly. I don't think I'm mistaken in my belief that the whole point of a forum is the exchange of ideas, and that includes ideas and opinions about additional sources of ideas. Hitting a newcomer with a blanket "go search Google" answer is not the best reflection of those of us who have been members here for a while-it's kind of like telling the OP to "go fish," and he could well go out and find a nicer group of woodworkers to hang out with-come on folks, we can do better than this.

Brad (Timbertailor) and I have exchanged ideas over at the RouterForum.com, and I'm happy to see him show up here too. @TooManyTools, the RouterForum folks are very friendly indeed, and have a ton of really fabulous experience to share but mainly on the topic of routers only.

I'm one of the crazy RAS guys (I have 2 of them and have since sold off my cabinet saw) and I am a regular member over at the Delphi Forums DeWalt Radial Arm Saw forum there.

If you haven't been in the hobby for a long time, many of your tools may be older, especially since you have "too many," so VintageMachinery.org and its sister site, OldWoodWorkingMachines.org are both wonderful resources for the good, old-fashioned heavy cast-arn stuff from our old high school woodshop class days.

Of course, the usual woodworking mags have their sites, as does Rockler in its woodworkersjournal.com site.

Welcome aboard TooManyTools, and we look forward to your future posts!

-Bradley


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

FWIW…I use Google on a regular basis…which is why I know to ask for directions to other worthwhile sites…Google only shows you sites…it doesn't give you any indication whether or not they are good ones.

FWIW…I am a long time lurker…so I have read many discussions here on LJ…ironicly few discussions mention worthy sites.

FWIW…I have seen this type of discussion (Go fish Google (good one!) versus actually supplying worthwhile links) on other forums…one of those universal discussions that show the true colors of the various posters.

FWIW…thanks Straightlines for the welcome and info…you sum up the situation well.

FWIW…Redoak49…I have been friendly…and have gently pointed out the few responses(15) versus the immense interest reflected in the viewing number (1009) that shows us there is a high interest in this type of info.

I have always considered this type of request/response to be similar to having a flat tire…1 out of 100s of passing motorists will stop to help while the others pass you by to "busy" to help.

Again thanks to those who have offered info…it is appreciated by myself and the unseen hundreds who are watching this discussion.

A final FWIW….a list of worthwhile sites really should be made a FAQ or sticky or whatever LJ likes to post for frequently asked for and useful info.

Thanks again for any helpful info.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you can get past the, umm… Bling! or whatever, 
the Festool Owner's Group forum has some 
people on there who know what's up with tools…
Festool being a sort of thing that does appeal to
highly skilled pros, among other groups of users.

http://festoolownersgroup.com

Many of the posters are rather tool-obsessed and
very interested in finding the ideal tool for a specific
job, no matter how exotic it may be.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

FWIW….....There are a lot of sites out there and the best way is to invest some time in looking at them and deciding if they are what you want. There are some sites that many other like that are just not my style and some I like that others do not.

There is so much difference in the sites with content, types of information and how they are moderated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfriendly?

The quick assessments on LJ comments vs. number of views, lumping 'old' vs. newer members together to make summary statements, and generalizations on 'that's what forums are for' make me think this is whole post is like a young man stopping alongside the road, jacking up his car and studying behaviour when he doesn't have a flat. And asking where else to go makes me think, 'what am I, chopped liver?'

I like LJs. There is more tool discussion and recommending going on here than I can keep up with. The OP didn't offer what kind of tools he's looking to discuss (hand, power, stationary, etc) so there's not much to say other than 'take a look around.' In the meantime, Too_Many, what tools are you looking to discuss? There are topics here for hand planes, saws, chisels, mitreboxes, benches and shops. I think there's a hammer forum, too. We've discussed band saws, paint sprayers, sawstop and delta stationary tools. It's all there. Check the Pulse page for the last 48 hours of posts, find one that interests you, pop in and say hello. Get to chatting, and we're on our way. Or, jump in and ask where else you can go to talk, it's all good.

Good luck with whatever you're looking for.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/reg/reg.cgi?action=control_panel


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~12strings

plasti jocks . erg

Toolwhoors . erg


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ I knew Moment followed the Handplanes thread…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://timetestedtools.lefora.com/


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> Ironically, I find the old LJ members comments to the OP are pretty darn unfriendly.
> - Straightlines


I dunno. I usually agree that the one word replies of "Google" are pretty useless, but in this case, I almost feel like OP brought it on himself (or herself) by getting pushy when number of replies != number of views in the thread. For OP to admit to being a long time lurker, seems kind of ironic if you ask me that they get upset when people read and don't post.

For me though, LJ is the only website I go to for the types of discussion originally mentioned. If I don't find what I'm looking for here, then… drum roll… Google! Usually cross reference most searches with Bing too. Sometimes the former does better, sometimes the latter. Someone else mentioned FOG, that's probably the best website for Festool related discussion, but you're certainly gonna get a pretty one-sided response there (duh?).


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I prefer this site and do not use google at all I use duckagogo for searches it seems to be less commercialized and it is anonymous since they don't keep a record if your searches like big brother google. Also lots of YouTube Paul sellers and wood wright shop are good as are others and I stay away from Schwartz( if I wanted regurgitated info I would look it up on the library of congress website). So there are my opinions


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

When I found Lumberjocks…I quit looking!
Best people (always willing to share their techniques), best projects (some are out of this world artists), best discussions, worldwide participation.
Why go anywhere else?
But if you must go…Google!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I frequent several forums:

Woodworkingchat.com
Familywoodworking.org
Sawmillcreek.org
Woodmagazine.com
Woodnet.net


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

> I prefer this site and do not use google at all I use duckagogo for searches it seems to be less commercialized and it is anonymous since they don t keep a record if your searches like big brother google. Also lots of YouTube Paul sellers and wood wright shop are good as are others and I stay away from Schwartz( if I wanted regurgitated info I would look it up on the library of congress website). So there are my opinions
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lloyd, thanks for the good suggestion of duckagogo, and I agree about your other comments too, although I haven't been following CS long enough to know what you're referring to on his commentary.

-Bradley


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

@TooManyTools, as +Smitty appears to be pointing out above, and as I think some of the other posters noted, your OP is mighty vague. Give us something to work with here, as in "on which specific tools, techniques, or styles do you want our opinions?"

-Bradley


----------



## Too_Many_Tools (Aug 15, 2014)

I am interested in recommendations to any and all sites related to woodworking.

My interests are wide and varied

Always interested in new techniques.

So let the recommendations continue…


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

http://go.wwgoa.com/email1b/?gclid=CKab05qV1MACFc1_MgodN3oAzQ


----------

